# Naekid, Could you share that Fudge Sauce recipe again?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Homemade chocolate-fudge*

Ingredients:

2/3 cup heavy cream
½ cup Rogers Golden Syrup
1/3 cup dark brown sugar
¼ cup Dutch-processed cocoa powder
¼ teaspoon sea salt
6 ounces bittersweet chocolate, chopped, divided in half
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions:

1. In a 2-quart saucepan over medium-high heat, bring the cream, syrup, brown sugar, cocoa powder, salt and half of the chocolate to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low or low (enough to maintain a low simmer), and cook for 5 minutes, stirring lovingly.

2. Remove from the heat and stir in the remaining chocolate, the butter, and the vanilla extract, stirring until smooth. Let cool for 20 to 30 minutes before using (it will thicken as it cools). Store in a jar or airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It seems I misplaced the recipe. Would you mind sharing it again?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found it and merged it ..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimm said:


> Thanks!


No problem my dear ... anything to keep you sweet :kiss:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Will copy this to the recipe binder... trying not to think about elbows


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm ... 

I don't see anything about elbows ... 




But, if you want, you can put your elbows on the desk and put your face in your hands and stare at this picture till the drool flows :kiss:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Will copy this to the recipe binder... trying not to think about elbows


:lolsmash: :laugh:

Naekid, thanks for sharing.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Hmm ...
> 
> I don't see anything about elbows ...
> 
> But, if you want, you can put your elbows on the desk and put your face in your hands and stare at this picture till the drool flows :kiss:


I know, I know... it's this image I can't get out of my head... I can't explain it... 

I like staring at that picture, though. It takes me to a happy place. :kiss:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What in the world ?*

What in the world is Rogers Golden Syrup? Is it a Canadian thing? I am wondering if it similar to corn syrup sold here that we use for candy and sauce making?

Has anyone tried this recipe with a substitute, or gosh, do we have to import some of that syrup? And preps, is it something we can put in our preps? (along side the cream ? )


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Where do elbows fit in with fudge sauce...!?!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> What in the world is Rogers Golden Syrup? Is it a Canadian thing? I am wondering if it similar to corn syrup sold here that we use for candy and sauce making?
> 
> Has anyone tried this recipe with a substitute, or gosh, do we have to import some of that syrup? And preps, is it something we can put in our preps? (along side the cream ? )


It is light corn syrup.

http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/homemade-hot-fudge-sauce/


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> What in the world is Rogers Golden Syrup? Is it a Canadian thing? I am wondering if it similar to corn syrup sold here that we use for candy and sauce making?
> 
> Has anyone tried this recipe with a substitute, or gosh, do we have to import some of that syrup? And preps, is it something we can put in our preps? (along side the cream ? )


I searched it, and it's apparently a Canadian and UK thing...? Some info is here. The page says that it's pure sugar cane syrup, and if a cook doesn't have it that corn syrup or honey may be substituted but the final flavor will be different.

Other than the butter, the ingredients are all shelf stable. I don't know how much the butter would change that stability. It seems like a good Christmas present item, though.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Where do elbows fit in with fudge sauce...!?!


You know exactly where they fit in, girlfriend.  The image is burning my retinas!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> You know exactly where they fit in, girlfriend.  The image is burning my retinas!


Hey! He started it! The tease...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

weedygarden said:


> What in the world is Rogers Golden Syrup? Is it a Canadian thing? I am wondering if it similar to corn syrup sold here that we use for candy and sauce making?
> 
> Has anyone tried this recipe with a substitute, or gosh, do we have to import some of that syrup? And preps, is it something we can put in our preps? (along side the cream ? )












It is sugarcane syrup, and, the closest thing that I can find in the USA is Lyle's Golden Syrup

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_syrup


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I dunno, those ladies look a little freaky. I don't think we have the same kind of happy place.

Maybe I'll find a substitute...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I dunno, those ladies look a little freaky. I don't think we have the same kind of happy place.
> 
> Maybe I'll find a substitute...


The lady in the middle is a closet sociopath.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

No Rogers Golden Syrup!!! vract: 

Meh, it's just sugar syrup but it was always around the kitchen growing up.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> No Rogers Golden Syrup!!! vract:
> 
> Meh, it's just sugar syrup but it was always around the kitchen growing up.


Aren't you Canadian? And a little excited?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> The lady in the middle is a closet sociopath.


Speaking of closets, I think the one in the middle ties people up in closets. The one on the left is in on it but pretending she doesn't know anything about it. The one on the right is just in it for the ride.

(goshen needs to go to bed...)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Goshen and Grimm, Fudge Sauce brings something out in the two of you that I don't get. 

I do remember once in college going to Dairy Queen instead of going to the cafeteria for lunch and getting a banana split with all three mounds of ice cream being topped with hot fudge sauce and pecans.  Good thing I was always so thin that now I would be questioned about being borderline anorexic, but what a poor food choice for lunch! 

Still, not erotic for me!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Speaking of closets, I think the one in the middle ties people up in closets. The one on the left is in on it but pretending she doesn't know anything about it. The one on the right is just in it for the ride.
> 
> (goshen needs to go to bed...)


NOW I have *THAT* image burnt into MY retinas!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

A thread with Naekid and fudge sauce in the title. Started by Grimm. I knew this would be an interesting read.  

(& thanks for starting it, sounds like a good fudge sauce recipe!)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> A thread with Naekid and fudge sauce in the title. Started by Grimm. I knew this would be an interesting read.
> 
> (& thanks for starting it, sounds like a good fudge sauce recipe!)


What did you expect!? Talk of pouring fudge sauce on him and licking it off?! That is for the PMs only!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> What did you expect!? Talk of pouring fudge sauce on him and licking it off?! That is for the PMs only!


I must be really tired, or completely without any imagination, or have no libido because I didn't even go there. I know I would have a decade ago. What has happened to me?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Grimm said:


> What did you expect!? Talk of pouring fudge sauce on him and licking it off?! That is for the PMs only!


Um, can't talk or read about it now. Too busy making fudge sauce for um... ice cream...yeah....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> Um, can't talk or read about it now. Too busy making fudge sauce for um... ice cream...yeah....


So much fun on here tonight with everyone making fudge sauce for, um, yeah, something to, uh, play with.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't help it! Naekid is the 'ultimate ginge'.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimm said:


> I can't help it! Naekid is the 'ultimate ginge'.


I had to look that one up ....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I had to look that one up ....


It has 2 meanings...

1 is a Doctor Who reference from the Van Gogh episode 

2 I have a 'thing' for redheads... :factor10:


----------

